# Event Data Recorder



## CT_Nismo (Dec 25, 2005)

Fellow Frontiacs, there is a Trojan Horse in your truck. My new Fronty is equipped with an Event Data Recorder better known as the "Black Box." Similar to aviation black boxes, the Fronty device records crash specific data of the vehicle for purposes of post crash analysis. Vehicle speed, brake application, steering angle, air bag performance, and seat belt usage are some of the recorded data. Automotive black boxes are not uncommon and I hear that GM is a leader in installing them in their vehicles.

LE can download data from the black box in the investigation of an accident. I don't see how this is consistent with the 4th Amendment but is can happen. In civil cases, crash data apparantly is Discoverable. Are there any legal Frontiacs that can weigh in on this? 

Here is the rub: You are not obligated to keep the black box hooked up. Nissan service will do the unhook but it will cost a service charge. Has anyone done this at Nissan or decoupled the black box themselves?


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

CT_Nismo said:


> Fellow Frontiacs, there is a Trojan Horse in your truck. My new Fronty is equipped with an Event Data Recorder better known as the "Black Box." Similar to aviation black boxes, the Fronty device records crash specific data of the vehicle for purposes of post crash analysis. Vehicle speed, brake application, steering angle, air bag performance, and seat belt usage are some of the recorded data. Automotive black boxes are not uncommon and I hear that GM is a leader in installing them in their vehicles.
> 
> LE can download data from the black box in the investigation of an accident. I don't see how this is consistent with the 4th Amendment but is can happen. In civil cases, crash data apparantly is Discoverable. Are there any legal Frontiacs that can weigh in on this?
> 
> Here is the rub: You are not obligated to keep the black box hooked up. Nissan service will do the unhook but it will cost a service charge. Has anyone done this at Nissan or decoupled the black box themselves?


the 4th amendment does not apply to civil litigation.


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

4th amendment is protection against the government, not your fellow man in a civil lawsuit.

but, it could also (or may already be) ruled that having an EDR on your vehicle is in the best interests of justice, and is not an unreasonable search in the event of an accident.


----------



## xtreme43s10 (Oct 9, 2005)

does anyone know where this " black box " is and is it something we can remove ourself's?


----------



## Q-Tip (Sep 10, 2005)

xtreme43s10 said:


> does anyone know where this " black box " is and is it something we can remove ourself's?


Better still, is there some way we can hack into it and see what kind of data it is collecting?? The trip computer gives a lot of info but I would be curious to see what else is going on in there . . .

-


----------



## injured (Sep 30, 2014)

*2014 Nissan Vers*

Does a nissan versa have a black box? How fast or slow before the passenger airbag is deployed?


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

injured said:


> Does a nissan versa have a black box? How fast or slow before the passenger airbag is deployed?


For my '13 Frontier; The owner's manual explain's about the onboard Data Recorder. So for your car, it is probably in the Owner's Manual, I would think.

According to the Owner's Manual,, The Owner has to give permission to obtain the information on the Data Recorder.

IMO, the motivation for the Data Recorder is to protect the Manufacturer in the event of Allegded Vehicle Malfunction. But I can also readily see that the information might be wanted in a Vehicle Collision, or other Vehicle incident's.

Couple of thing's come to mind that the Data REcorder will reveal; Seatbelt Usage, Speed of Vehicle, Brake Application, Tire Air Pressure, Air Bag Deployment. 

Don't know if it can be disabled or not,, but I can see eventually that it would be against the law to tamper with it. Like the Law concerning the Odometer Mileage.

Don't know if it can Detect Alcohol Consumption,, but I can see that eventually, becomeing part of the Data Recorder Information, and for most of us,, that would be a Good thing, if it would prevent the operation of the Vehicle.

For Safe Driver's I can see the Data Recorder as a Good Thing.

For Unsafe Reckless Driver's, I can see it being a Good Thing for Good Driver's too.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

most all models have them now days, believe its manditory by 15, (correct me if I am wrong) some manufactures have had them for a few years now, the insurance companys probably had a hand it..


----------

